# latest commission delivered



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi all, back from a long summer at the coast so hope to be posting more often.

Here is the latest completed stick a Whippet head on a sweet chestnut shank, first time fitting a collar but thought it would be useful for the customer to have the dogs name engraved


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice, I like it! You English guys sure do like the bark on (pun intended).


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very well done! Did U not say U used an airbrush for the paintwork?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nicley done well painted.

like the looks of chestnut it does come up well when danish oil is applied

nice idea to have the name engraved on the collar.

racing whippets doesn't seem so popular now haven't seen it done for a long time

hope you had a good season at the coast


----------

